# Comics  > Image Comics >  Adventureman

## your_name_here

Anyone else really excited to see this out? I always find something by Fraction worth trying out, and Ive always loved the Dodsons art. Cant wait to read.

----------


## matt levin

Long, long ago, and prior virus-times, I pre-ordered #s 1 & 2-- glad to hear it's available (not here, not yet anyway).  Have some hope for enjoying this; will be glad when it materializes.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

I loved the first issue, the mash up of the pulpy adventure and the slice life story was fantastic.

----------


## Personamanx

I'm really excited to read the first issue. Since my LCS is still doing deliveries to be on the safe side, I'm going to wait until I get a few more comics in my box to make the trip worth it.

----------


## Robanker

Picked up the first issue and, I gotta say, I'm all-in. Lots of fun and the Dodsons are really doing some of their best work in a long time. Each page is beautiful.

----------


## Flash Gordon

Haven't had a chance to pick up my copy of #1 yet, but I'm very excited.

----------


## Robanker

> Haven't had a chance to pick up my copy of #1 yet, but I'm very excited.


It's a lot of setup, but it's fun and moves well. $3.99 for 56 pages if Dodson art can't be beat, either. I think you'll enjoy it.

----------


## Riv86672

Got this w. no prior knowledge of the project, based solely on the creative team and am glad I did.
Fun story and beautiful art.

----------


## Kirby101

I like it, loved the art. I found it a little over baked. Trying to introduce all of Adventure Inc. the whole Rouges Gallery, every member of the Connell family. Maybe too much for a first issue. But let's see where Fraction goes with it. He may have been living with this for 10 years, but if the reader has to remember 20 characters to keep the story straight, I won't stay.

----------


## Dark-Flux

It was fun. Love the Pulp aesthetic and Dodsons art. Characters and premise was fun but i didnt feel that this needed to be 50 pages. Fraction coulda trimmed the fat as not a whole lot really happened beyond setup.

----------


## seismic-2

The problem with #1 is that we had to become familiar with the characters in two worlds, not just one, so the set-up was rather tiring.  That said, both sets of characters are interesting, their interaction promises to be worth following, and the art is excellent.  I would enjoy the book just to look at it!

----------


## Personamanx

Finally had the chance to read my copy. I'm enjoying the concepts, and the art is lovely but it is kind of a lot to take in. I actually think that cramming so much into the first issue might have not been the best decision, spreading the information over two installments would have been easier to absorb. I might stick with it, but we'll see how I'm feeling when the next issue drops.

----------


## matt levin

I also found the first issue, if not overwhelming, than certainly tiring.  And I think that for me it's a matter of approach.
I'm thinking (quite possibly nostalgically) of Lazarus, another story where there's an enormous amount to know, issue one on.   And yet, I felt (as I remember) immersed in the world of the Lazari, whereas I feel outside the world of Adventure-man.   The approach with Lazarus was basically, 'Here you are, this's what's happening, catch-up as we go!'  This is true for Alex + Ada, La Guardia, Everything, and others I've really enjoyed.  With Adventure-man, I felt 'explained-to', and find I much prefer the approach.

----------


## Joker

I haven't even looked in to this. I'm a pretty big fan of Fraction, but he is still hit or miss for me. 

I find that I'm either 100% in love with his work, or I have no interest in it at all, and there's basically zero middle ground.

----------


## Flash Gordon

> It's a lot of setup, but it's fun and moves well. $3.99 for 56 pages if Dodson art can't be beat, either. I think you'll enjoy it.


Sooo finally got around to reading this. First comic book purchase since the apocalypse, alongside X-Ray Robot. I'm really into what Fraction is going for here, even if it a really overstuffed #1- and what he's trying to accomplish. His write up at the end sold me. The narrative is strong as hell, man.

And yeah- $3.99 for 56 pages of cover to cover content really can not be praised enough!

You sticking around for #2?

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> I haven't even looked in to this. I'm a pretty big fan of Fraction, but he is still hit or miss for me. 
> 
> I find that I'm either 100% in love with his work, or I have no interest in it at all, and there's basically zero middle ground.


You should pick it up, it's worth it for the art alone but the story was fun too so definitely a must read.

----------


## MRP

Just picked up my copy this afternoon and read it this afternoon. I think I kind of loved it..all kinds of batsh*t crazy ideas crammed into one gorgeously illustrated book. It really felt like 2 issues under one cover. The story of the classic Adventureman was a prologue of sorts, kind of a zero issue, and then the stuff with Claire and Tommy were a proper first issue. 

I think this was one time where Image's policy of putting all the house ads and text pieces at the back worked against it, as I think if they had been placed between the prologue and the Claire/Tommy stuff it would have led to the reader taking a breath between the two, allowing some of the stuff from the prologue to digest and simmer while the text piece was read, and then starting a bit fresher diving into the second part. Kind of an intermission making it feel more like two issues under one cover than one giant issue. But I'm on board ot see where this goes. 

-M

----------


## matt levin

MRP, that sounds like an excellent suggestion.  And I think I would've enjoyed it a lot more, not felt quite so much overwhelmed, had it been published as you suggest.

----------


## batnbreakfast

As a fan of Lobster Johnson, Shadow and Sandman Mystery Theatre I will like this?

----------


## awalk

I think you will. Adventure man has the same level of exciting pulpiness that Lobster Johnson has as well as the "film-noir" tone that Sandman Mystery Theatre has. Just a great comic to read all around.

----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

This series is very cool so far! Claire is a fun character, and the art rocks. I hope this has a longer run than say Danger Girl's first series. Here's hoping, lots of potential. I demand at least 20 issues.  :Cool:

----------


## your_name_here

Enjoyed the second issue just as much as I did the first. This would make a great animated movie of some kind.
I’m pretty hooked as it stands, it’s nice to read something that’s pretty light in tone...

----------


## OBrianTallent

I picked up the first two issues based solely on Dodson posting art on his Instagram.   I must say I loved this.  For me, this is what a comic book should be..*****.  the characters were interesting, yes maybe a few could have been held off for future issues but oh well.  The art was as is alwsys the case for the Dodsons, just gorgeous.   Unlike most content put out by the big two, i can't wait to get the next issue!

----------


## Dylan Davison

So after reading issue 3, what would you say Adventureman's powerset is? I can't place it. It seems very random so far.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> So after reading issue 3, what would you say Adventureman's powerset is? I can't place it. It seems very random so far.


It hasn't been stated as of yet but as he seems to be very obviously modeled on Doc Savage I'd say his powers include super strength, durability and super intelligence.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> It hasn't been stated as of yet but as he seems to be very obviously modeled on Doc Savage I'd say his powers include super strength, durability and super intelligence.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. In the newest issue we see  Clarie get taller and bigger, so that normally means super strength.

Love all the characters, I hope we can get some focus on them too.

----------


## seismic-2

Well, super-hearing obviously isn't one of them, but maybe that seems to be evolving...

----------


## Flash Gordon

#2 and #3 were great fun.

----------


## Dylan Davison

So is this a miniseries? I haven't seen it in any solicitations since issue 4? If so I'm sad, I liked it.

----------


## AmiMizuno

No. The Comic is just going on a break.

----------


## Dylan Davison

> No. The Comic is just going on a break.


Ah, I did a quick google and couldn't find anything saying anything about the plan or a break, haha. So thanks :Smile: .

----------


## Flash Gordon

Any word on how long a break?

----------


## Kirby101

After 4 issues? We hardly are getting into the story.

----------


## Joker

Hopefully it’s just between arcs. But I’ve lost a lot of faith in Fraction keeping a schedule lately.

----------


## your_name_here

Has issue 4 been released?

----------


## sbp1972

> Has issue 4 been released?


New release date is October 7th.  It slipped from Sept. 23.

----------


## AmiMizuno

Image comic on Adventureman graphic novel has vol. 1

https://imagecomics.com/comics/relea...thing-after-hc

Dodson has done the same thing with Red One

----------


## Robanker

> Any word on how long a break?


None at all. If it wasn't for their tease in the book itself on things to come, you'd be forgiven with thinking it got cancelled for how mum they've been on the topic.

----------


## Kirby101

My problem is I think the book is overcooked. Fraction talked about developing this for over ten years. He created all these characters, like having six sisters that all interact. I am sure he thought of stories and character arcs for all of them. That is a lot of balls in the air. The book has a fun core story. They should have focused on that and then organically grown the cast. 
And now, with the story barely begun in this overwrought book, that used up time for all the background stuff, they go on hiatus. Really?

----------


## newparisian

I think overcooked is a good word for it. I remember reading the issues and thinking that scenes were going on for 1-2 pages longer than they should. 
And it's not like the book is anything groundbreaking. You've read this story before. You can see the developments happening a mile away. I bet Adventureman will turn out to have shady secrets like Professor X or whatever. 
If it weren't for the Fraction/Dodson pedigree I doubt I would have read beyond the first couple issues.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> My problem is I think the book is overcooked. Fraction talked about developing this for over ten years. He created all these characters, like having six sisters that all interact. I am sure he thought of stories and character arcs for all of them. That is a lot of balls in the air. The book has a fun core story. They should have focused on that and then organically grown the cast. 
> And now, with the story barely begun in this overwrought book, that used up time for all the background stuff, they go on hiatus. Really?


The hiatus definitely kills a lot of my interest in this

----------


## seismic-2

Yeah, the issues so far have been mainly background to introduce a plethora of characters, so if the series goes on hiatus, we shall have forgotten who they all are by the time it comes back.  The project should never have been launched.

----------


## Flash Gordon

> Yeah, the issues so far have been mainly background to introduce a plethora of characters, so if the series goes on hiatus, we shall have forgotten who they all are by the time it comes back.  The project should never have been launched.


You can't, I don't know, reread the issues?

----------


## seismic-2

> You can't, I don't know, reread the issues?


Normally I would say "Yes, of course", but considering how bloated these issues seemed on first reading, I'm not certain that I would consider re-reading them to be a task worth the effort.

----------


## Joker

Hardly means the book shouldn't exist.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> Hardly means the book shouldn't exist.


Shouldn't exist is definitely a strong phrase, especially as the bones of a really good story were introduced. Rather than not existing I think it should have rather been held back until more was in the can. I realize that with everything going on in the world holding onto to these issues might not have been feasible for these guys as they may not have the luxury of not getting any income from this work in the short term so I don't grudge them too much but it definitely doesn't seem ideal.

----------


## Joker

Yeah I'm not gonna fault some creators for the lack of an ideal situation these days. 

But first, where was it said it's going on hiatus? All I see is, 4 is the end of the arc. That's out in October. They're releasing vol.1 in November.  Nothing in December, but that hardly means a hiatus. Skip months are not unheard of. 

Second, how long were they supposed to sit on this? This covid shit isn't going away. It's 100% not getting better in America every day. Comic shops are open and need product.

----------


## Flash Gordon

Holding back on anything in the US right now is silly. Who knows what's going to happen! 

Why people get miffed about scheduling on creator owned work is beyond me. Just enjoy it as it comes.

----------


## Kirby101

> Holding back on anything in the US right now is silly. Who knows what's going to happen! 
> 
> Why people get miffed about scheduling on creator owned work is beyond me. Just enjoy it as it comes.


Not miffed, but critical about how this was developed and what this break in publishing means to a book that has so many characters to keep straight.

----------


## Joker

Fraction keeps literal notebooks on his books. This is hardly the craziest book he's ever done. Keeping the characters straight really shouldn't be a concern.

----------


## seismic-2

> Fraction keeps literal notebooks on his books.


But as a reader, I don't.  it will be necessary to re-read and wade through all that backstory again, which was tiring enough the first time.

----------


## Kirby101

> But as a reader, I don't.  it will be necessary to re-read and wade through all that backstory again, which was tiring enough the first time.


Exactly, I am not worried about Fraction knowing what is going on, he should worry if the readers don't. This should be a really fun book with outstanding art. It should not become a chore to read.

----------


## Joker

Oh I gotcha. Sorry, I misunderstood.

Still, feels like there's kind of an axe to grind against this book for... reasons? Reasons I don't really understand. I've never seen a comic get so much flack fro there being a break between arcs. And again, I haven't seen anywhere other than a poster here with no sited source, say the book is going on hiatus. Issue 4. A collection. A skip month... and then we don't know because no solicits for January yet. 

But people keep complex seasons of TV straight with a year in between. Movies with yearS in between. 

But a comic for a few month and people are like 'it should never have been released!' LOL.

----------


## seismic-2

This isn't a typical comic book, in that it was three sets of characters (Adventureman's team, Adventureman's enemies, and the "real world" family), and all three groups are _big_.  We would need a while longer to get that many characters fixed in our minds, but there's going to be a lull period too early in the run for that to happen.  If the lull came a bit later on, or if there were fewer characters introduced right from the offset, then we would better be able to keep from being confused.  As it is, we shall likely have to start all over with our reading, and it will be more nearly a chore than a pleasure to do so.

----------


## Joker

Accept that nothing is ideal right now. Everyone is doing their best. 

Again, show me where the book is going on some huge Saga level hiatus after four issues and then we can talk. Because right now all I see is a skip month and a bunch of overreaction to said skip month and a rumor on a forum.

----------


## Kirby101

Issue 4 and much is revealed. We now know why Adventure Inc. disappeared and who was the cause. Sure, we always knew it would be something like this so this big reveal didn't have the impact it probably was intended to. And I still think the Connell's overly large mixed family is too big for the good of the book.
Art was great as usual.

Updated 10/11:
So two days since I posted and 5 days since it came out and I am the only one to comment on the new issue. 
Does this signify that people have lost interest in this series? Has the initial enthusiasm dulled?

----------


## newparisian

> Issue 4 and much is revealed. We now know why Adventure Inc. disappeared and who was the cause. Sure, we always knew it would be something like this so this big reveal didn't have the impact it probably was intended to. And I still think the Connell's overly large mixed family is too big for the good of the book.
> Art was great as usual.
> 
> Updated 10/11:
> So two days since I posted and 5 days since it came out and I am the only one to comment on the new issue. 
> Does this signify that people have lost interest in this series? Has the initial enthusiasm dulled?


I read #4 but it just wasn't anything special. In 4 issues the story hasn't really progressed to a point that OMG I HAVE TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS NEXT!! It's just.. there. If you swapped out Fraction and Dodsons' names, would people still care? 

Like, let's look at Claire. What do we even know about her? What about her would make us care about her plight? She's a happy go lucky, nice person. Which is fine. I don't need Bruce Wayne level of tortured. But there's no hook. And the scenes of her discovering her powers... Like, we've seen those. That's every superhero movie and comic you've already seen. "Whoa! I can do THIS?" Come on!

And the issue 4 twist is also been there done that. Was just watching Legacies season 2 with the same "the world has forgotten about XYZ" and then they have to rediscover things.

----------


## your_name_here

I think it might have moved a little quickly. Coming into the book - I originally thought Claire would be an Indiana-Jones type heroine, and be very human uncovering the superhuman.
I’m still interested to see where it goes, but my interest dwindled with how quickly Claire has grown out of what made her character interesting in the first place.

----------


## sbp1972

January Image solicits are out. No new Adventureman.  
Considering that #4 was originally solicited for September, but slipped to October, that’s four months with nothing new. I don’t count the solicits for the trade.

----------


## Robanker

> Issue 4 and much is revealed. We now know why Adventure Inc. disappeared and who was the cause. Sure, we always knew it would be something like this so this big reveal didn't have the impact it probably was intended to. And I still think the Connell's overly large mixed family is too big for the good of the book.
> Art was great as usual.
> 
> Updated 10/11:
> So two days since I posted and 5 days since it came out and I am the only one to comment on the new issue. 
> Does this signify that people have lost interest in this series? Has the initial enthusiasm dulled?


I'm still pulling it and I like where it's going, but it's hard to get invested when it throws this many balls in the air and then goes on hiatus or something. Issue #4 was solid, but knowing that issue #5 currently has the same release date as another issue of Battle Chasers does make my interest wane a bit. Meanwhile, Once & Future comes over at BOOM comes out every month and is amazing, yet nobody talks about that either. Breaks my heart. Hoping Dan Mora getting some work at DC doesn't mean that book goes on break.

----------


## matt levin

C'mon, you folks, this was a great first issue.  :Wink:   Those other issues preceding, (those numbered 1-3) are really only fill in issues from later on in the series, right?  But as Robanker writes, "it's hard to get invested" in this, with its best introduction its fourth numbered issue.   Don't think I'm a follower, any further.

----------


## Kirby101

What made Fraction think an extended family with 9 members to keep track of was a good idea? Why should we care enough to know about these characters when they show up? Wouldn't it have been easier on the reader for her to have just a couple of sisters? I am sure they could have served the story just as well as 6.

----------


## your_name_here

I’m still on board. It’s a shame there’s going to be a break, though. For something years in the making it’s disappointing.

----------


## sbp1972

February solicits for Image are out, and no Adventureman #5. It would be nice if someone would at least just come out with a simple, “hey, we’re working on it!”

----------


## sbp1972

> February solicits for Image are out, and no Adventureman #5. It would be nice if someone would at least just come out with a simple, hey, were working on it!


Update: I tweeted at Terry Dodson, and he replied he is working on #6 right now!

----------


## Kirby101

Issue #5, after a year wait is the big climax to the first arc, and it was just meh. I wasn't sure what was happening half the time. They set up Claire's sisters to be the new Adventure Team. But there are so many characters, past and present, to keep track of that the whole thing is a jumble.
I get the feeling throughout that the creators are much more invested in the characters than they get the readers to be. 
Suppose I'll read the next arc, but mainly it's the art that is drawing me back.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> Issue #5, after a year wait is the big climax to the first arc, and it was just meh. I wasn't sure what was happening half the time. They set up Claire's sisters to be the new Adventure Team. But there are so many characters, past and present, to keep track of that the whole thing is a jumble.
> I get the feeling throughout that the creators are much more invested in the characters than they get the readers to be. 
> Suppose I'll read the next arc, but mainly it's the art that is drawing me back.


Yeah, I read this twice; the first time with just refreshing myself with wikipedia which wasn't a great read and then directly after reading the previous issues...and it didn't get any better when read together.

It's sad, this had a lot of promise but it just fizzled out.

----------


## ed2962

This sounds disheartening. I was going to order it next new comics haul ( I probably still will ).

----------


## ed2962

Eh...#5 wasn't so bad. I think it suffered more from the long delay and it seeming like it should have been the climax to one arc rather than the start of a new one. I wonder how would this ( the next collection) read to someone if you gave it to them without having them read the previous 4 issues...would they accept it the way we accept the opening of Raiders of The Lost Arc ( as a tribute to the cliffhanger nature of old serials)? Or would they go, "What the hell? What's going on?"

----------


## Kirby101

Just read issue #6, which I am afraid will be my last. Just too many chararacters that the authors care too much about that I don't care about at all. Still nice art.

----------

